# In focus



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

This Saturday, with the invaluable help of my friend Uri, I will open new section in my blog.
In focus is intended to be a series of mini interviews to analyze different aquariums from questions maked to this creators. The intention is to know about technique, creativity, inspiration, in order to better understand the "tricks" and "secret" of I consider best aquascapers in the world.

Some will be in spanish and others in english (yo can use the traductor) 
I hope you read the interviews!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Now you can see In Focus Sky Cliff by Héctor Baca!

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/10/en-el-foco-sky-cliff-de-hector-baca.html


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This makes me want to practice my Spanish!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

you can use the traductor (can see it in to the blog)


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

nice column! Should be interesting as you get more nice aquascapes-aquascapers interviewed.

I also liked your 'photography' article. Very simple (until you showed all the equipment you were getting), and very good results.

Gracias por compartirlo con nosotros.
Regards


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea wow, I was sad because I couldn't read it, but then I saw the Google Translate button. Very cool article.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

More interviews soon....some of them are in english 

Thanks for coment!


----------



## NickWayn (Oct 5, 2010)

can't read Spanish, but Uncle Google helped me out.
Thank you for sharing a good blog.
Henry


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Nick!

Now you have new interview

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/10/en-el-foco-great-garden-de-gillermo.html

Very interesting, you have to read it!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Secret Shore de Enrico Serena (english/spanish)










http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/11/en-el-foco-secret-shore-de-enrico.html

I hope you like!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Pele,

Congratulations on an excellent scape! Very good depth perspective, good repetition of plant species, very good use of the Rule of Thirds and excellent Golden ratio with the large stone in the hardscape......no wonder you did so well! The addition of one plant/species with a different leaf texture might have contributed to additional visual interest.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Seattle, Enrico it's a great aquascaper


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

Those dragon rocks really pull an aquascape together! Great blog by the way!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

My private island de Victor Lantos

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/11/en-el-foco-my-private-island-de-victor.html


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

New interview! 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/12/en-el-foco-awakening-de-josh-sim.html

Awakening by Josh Sim


----------



## aquaallways (Dec 10, 2010)

awesome!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Summer Breeze de Robertus










http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/12/en-el-foco-sumer-breeze-de-robertus.html

I hope you like!


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

nice tanks


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

New one, I hope you like!










http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/en-el-foco-ashy-range-de-dave-chow.html


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

New one!

Bonetti Pascal 










Pele Blog's: En el foco RIVES VOLCANIQUES de Bonetti Pascal


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Going Home de Justin Tan

Pele Blog's: En el foco Going Home de Justin Tan


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I absolutely love the "Secret Shore de Enrico"!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

One more!

SCREE DE GEORGE FARMER

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/02/en-el-foco-scree-de-george-farmer.html


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/02/en-el-foco-fond-memories-de-kevin-teoh.html


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you want to interview Pavel Bautin?

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/03/quieres-entrevistar-pavel-bautin.html

I hope everyone's questions!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You have posted some of the world's best tanks. Truly inspiring!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Tex! I wait your questions


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Come on guys! Anyone have questions?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

In two days I will close the questions!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

A DAY WHEN WALK ON A JUNGLE TRAIL de Andy










one of best!

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/04/en-el-foco-day-when-walk-on-jungle.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Where you at the AGA 2010? I was there too....


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

No Tex I was not in AGA.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

MOUNTAIN FLOW de Piotr Dymowski










http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/05/en-el-foco-mountain-flow-de-piotr.html


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful. Looks a bit familiar... kindof like 2-3 tank concepts blended together. 

You are doing a great job with In Focus (and your Blog!).


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

En el foco DIALOG BETWEEN TWO BANKS de Sergey Svetlichniy

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/06/en-el-foco-dialog-between-two-banks-de.html


----------



## sierramists1 (Jun 22, 2011)

pele said:


> En el foco DIALOG BETWEEN TWO BANKS de Sergey Svetlichniy
> 
> http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/06/en-el-foco-dialog-between-two-banks-de.html


 What is the pink looking plant in the background? I'm not good at ID-ing but it looks awesome!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Pele Blog's: En el foco BY THE FOREST GATE de Radek Baszak










A new one! Hope you like!


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

your tanks are beautiful


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/10/en-el-foco-beyond-limits-de-fabian.html


----------



## petsmartpro (Jul 17, 2006)

some of the most amazing tanks i have ever seen.....EVER..... unbelievable.... where do you keep them all? where do you get the time?? crazy skill, good work my friend!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/11/en-el-foco-ancien-forest-de-renato.html










Ancient Forest de Renato Kuroki


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

New one! Nest of Gary Wu!










http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2012/01/en-el-foco-nest-de-gary-wu.html


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

wow that one is impressive!:faint2:


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

that NEST is superb!...scape is totally out of this world! hahaha kudos to you!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

There Is not a tank in this thread that wasn't absolutely spectacular! Please rescape my tank for me if you're ever in Hawaii!


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Um, I think the point is that these are not his tanks. They are tanks of aquascapers that are interviewed on his blog. Search "google website translator" Drag the link to english at the bottom of page to your browsers toolbar. Then go to the blog entry for the scape you like, click the "english" button you just put on your toolbar and read away. 

Thanks Pele for your work.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Um, thanks.😒


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Travis808, thanks for the kind words. Point taken. What does the square mean at the end of your post?


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

my comment was meant to congratulate him for the awesome tank show (even if it is not him)...kekeke


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

They are amazing and inspirational.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Long Tran Hoang!

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2012/02/en-el-foco-delicate-world-de-long-tran.html


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Another beautiful scape! I tried to look up the "tiger rock" used in this scape and can't find reference to it anywhere else, too bad. Nice looking hardscape!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Controled Fury in Focus!

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/en-el-foco-controled-fury-de-jeff.html


----------

